# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  A Mobile Bee Shed ...

## Little_John

Ok - my original post, the idea of which I now realise was flawed, was to mount an unused 8x6 greenhouse onto a boat trailer, replace the glass with plywood, and use as a mobile bee-shed ...

But - the thought of working inside a cramped dark shed, let alone the smoke, and the clouds of bees problem were all nagging at me.

Then - this afternoon I spotted the obvious - I've also been thinking about making a 'hot box' for the overwintering of NUCs ...  So - the 'mobile' bee-shed can be used for housing NUCs instead, NUCs of course being so easy to carry outside for inspections. No smoke or clouds of bees problems, and plenty of light and room to work.

Think I'll make 2 - one for storage, and one for the NUCs. Sorted.

LJ

----------


## GRIZZLY

surely it's cheaper to just make a plywood shed ?.

----------


## Bridget

Don't worry about dispersal of bees in a bee house.  Just did first inspection of the year and all bees away out after about 10mins ( if you have windows I have two open upwards) .  Only a couple of straggles and one of them was caught in a spiders web.  Light is more of a problem until I can afford some solar but at present I have a nice platform outside the door and I look for eggs etc there.   Btw the plywood roof of ours though covered in felt has gone a bit mouldy inside.  Don't think plywood would be a good long term solution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Little_John

> surely it's cheaper to just make a plywood shed ?.


Oh - I see I've edited-out the bit about me maybe moving house in the very near future - that's how the 'mobile' bit came to be part of the equation.

I've also got an unused (for the last 15 yrs !) 8x6 ally greenhouse - and it would be an absolute doddle to replace the glass with some sheets of 5mm plywood - of which I've got a few hundred. (the glass is simply clipped in place with 'W' clips). I'm just trying to make the job as KISS as possible.  :Smile: 

Hi Bridget - I've got some sheets of coloured polycarbonate for the roof - came gratis from a local pallet distributor's yard along with the plywood. No-one wanted it, not even commercial plastic re-cyclers ('cause polycarbonate is normally transparent) - so the pallet guys were quite relieved to shift it, and I was very glad to get it !  :Smile: 

LJ

----------


## Little_John

Them d@&*#d yankees have gone an' pinched me idea ....

 

from: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26964724

----------

